# Platinum Angelfish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

TDF and I visited Mike at Finatics today, we picked up 6 Platinum Angelfish and 2 more female German Blue Rams. Here's our Angels:


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

That tank looks better every time you take a picture.









Looks like the plants know what time it is.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFL, he's soooo nasty!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its kind of like Gollum from the lord of the rings he's very endearing in his 'appearance'

also I meant "time to grow" if anyone didnt get that


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Tabatha very cool angels and your tank looks really good to,nice pics. 
Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe i love them tabatha... Nothing like my Reject angel. LOL Ahh but i loved her.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Those look really good, im thinking of either platinium angels also, or the ones with the vertical stripes( Altum or otherwise)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Those look really good, im thinking of either platinium angels also, or the ones with the vertical stripes( Altum or otherwise)


I think Altums might be something you should research more. They have very specific difficult requirements.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Fishfinder said:


> Those look really good, im thinking of either platinium angels also, or the ones with the vertical stripes( Altum or otherwise)


Finatics will be getting a few different strains of Angelfish this week but ask Pablo for his tutorial before purchasing anything, he'll help you choose quality angels if you don't have any experience.

Unfortunately, I didn't get the tutorial before selecting these guys.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hey Tabatha very cool angels and your tank looks really good to,nice pics.
> Pat


Thanks Pat, although they're not perfect, we like them. 



Ciddian said:


> Awe i love them tabatha... Nothing like my Reject angel. LOL Ahh but i loved her.


Are there pictures of your reject around here?! I'd love to see her.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Finatics will be getting a few different strains of Angelfish this week but ask Pablo for his tutorial before purchasing anything, he'll help you choose quality angels if you don't have any experience.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get the tutorial before selecting these guys.











Dont buy this one


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFL, she's so ugly!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> ROFL, she's so ugly!


She's giving the tutorial though see?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL, I did see


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea, i know they are much more specific, what i meant was the look, like the vertical stripes that they have. B/c the marble ones just look ugly to me in a messy sort of way.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I really like the turquoise hue in their fins, it's really cool


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Yea, i know they are much more specific, what i meant was the look, like the vertical stripes that they have. B/c the marble ones just look ugly to me in a messy sort of way.


Thats what they are, a genetic mess. Overbred into a muttled crappola pattern. Hence they are the cheapest of angels.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea... and they sell them as 'Marbles' , im either going to get a solid black/platinum, or some good looking stripes.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Yea... and they sell them as 'Marbles' , im either going to get a solid black/platinum, or some good looking stripes.


The blacks now are crapp. Only get black lace. Ideally get good silvers (black stripes) with good red eyes.

Tabitha if you have that angel tutorial thing can u post it I lost it


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

NP, I'll check my mail.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> NP, I'll check my mail.


well i re-read it its fairly jumbled and crappy. i'll re-write it at some point and post it.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Pablo said:


> well i re-read it its fairly jumbled and crappy. i'll re-write it at some point and post it.


Looking forward to it!


----------

